
Low Code: wave of the future or blast from the past? - petra
https://medium.com/softwareimprovementgroup/low-code-wave-of-the-future-or-blast-from-the-past-7fcd618371b2#.s7pw8g4vd
======
codr4life
It's one step up from Excel, and more rope to hang yourself in; but it's not
like it's going to replace the kind of work that any serious developer would
miss. It never will; systematic, abstract thinking will always take practice
and some amount of predisposition. And interacting with computers all day is
not really the party that non-developers seem to think, it's not primarily
about syntax and interface; many can't deal with the frustration and
uncertainty.

